# Run chrome or firefox from ram only?



## azathoth (Jun 23, 2017)

Is there a howto?
I have desktop 16g ram and firefox dog slow with ublock.
Chrome better but still not blazing.


----------



## aragats (Jun 23, 2017)

Add a line to your /etc/fstab

```
tmpfs    /home/<userrname>/browser   tmpfs   rw,size=256m,mode=1700   0   1
```
Edit your ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini:
	
	



```
Path=/home/<userrname>/browser
```
Make the corresponding directory, mount the RAM disk and copy the current profile:
	
	



```
$ mkdir /home/<userrname>/browser
# mount /home/<userrname>/browser
$ cp -a ~/.mozilla/firefox/<current_profile>/* /home/<userrname>/browser/
```
However, _ublock_ does not slow down browsers, at least I cannot notice it, you probably have a different issue.


----------



## rufwoof (Jun 23, 2017)

Consider perhaps installing one of the (large) hosts (/etc/hosts) file lists that include all ad type sites/IP's as a alternantive to ublock (and periodically update that). Or ensure you're using "ublock origin" and not just "ublock".


----------

